# [Solved]Important change between 2.6.18 & 2.6.19?Can't boot!

## avx

Hello,

I've got trouble with the new kernel(suspend2 for me, but the same with gentoo-sources).

My system is encrypted with the help of this howto.

My configs for both kernel-versions are nearly the same, I only included the new support for cardreaders by TI.

So, booting and decrypting with 2.6.18 works fine, 2.6.19 spits the following error after entering the password(pwd is correct, tried several times so there's no mistyping!).

 *Quote:*   

> device-mapper: table: 254:0: crypt: Error allocating crypto tfm 
> 
> Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping. 
> 
> Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-plain cipher spec and verify that /dev/hda3 contains at least 258 sectors. 
> ...

 

Thanks for your help.

cheers,

phLast edited by avx on Thu Dec 21, 2006 2:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## candrews

Wow... incredible timing! I was just about to write a post about this - I have the exact same issue. I spent at least 20 hours over the past few days trying to figure out what's wrong, and I haven't figured anything out yet. I'm currently resorting to trying to read the relevant kernel code... but that is not easy feat.

My error is identical (well, I used hda2, but whatever). I thought the 254:0 part might vary, but apparently not.

----------

## avx

Oh well, I'm not the only one, but I somehow can't believe, that this problem's only related to us.

I'll have a look at the code tomorrow, but I don't know if my skills are good enough to find or better solve the problem.

Any help's appreciated and if some more information is needed, please aks.

cheers,

ph

----------

## candrews

2.6.19 was released today, and I noticed one change to crypto, but I don't think it's related to this issue. You may want to try that kernel next. In the mean time, I'm going to dig through kernel code, and pretend I know what I'm doing.

I likewise find it hard to believe we are the only ones.

----------

## avx

Well, I've got it  :Smile: 

I don't know why the heck there's been no information about this in either the sources-ebuild, the newsletter or at least a warning while building the kernel   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I don't know, what system you've got, but mine is a notebook with an Intel ICH6-Chipset and I made the following changes to my kernel-config:

- under 

```
 Cryptographic options  --->
```

 enable 

```
<*>   CBC support
```

This is marked as (NEW) and since the error complains about missing cbc, maybe that's already the solution

- under

```
Device Drivers  --->

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
```

 enable

```
<*>   Intel PATA MPIIX support

<*>   Intel PATA old PIIX support (Experimental)
```

After that, save and issue the usual 

```
mount /boot/ && make clean && make && make modules modules_install install
```

.

Now after the next reboot, decrypting works for me, it boots fine and

 *Quote:*   

> [#][~] uname -a
> 
> Linux ayaya 2.6.19-suspend2 #4 PREEMPT Wed Dec 13 11:32:57 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

I'm not marking this topic as solved, yet, 'cause maybe it's something different for you. Good luck and thanks for not letting me stand alone with this problem  :Wink: 

cheers,

ph

----------

## Gentree

there has been some heavy restructuring in pata drivers. I think you'll find something in kernel changelog.

Since this is so fundemental it may well be a good idea to have some ewarning in kernel ebuild.

If you can post specifics about what breaks and why open a bug report and request such a warning.

 :Cool: 

----------

## avx

Hm, this kernel is driving me nuts  :Twisted Evil: 

As stated above, decrypting and booting works, but...after a reboot, I try to decrypt it again and it doesn't work, but instead it throws me in the "minimal-shell", so I need to boot with a livecd, fsck the /-partition and then it works again...until the next reboot...

----------

## candrews

Enabling CBC report worked! Sweetness!

I guess I didn't have to read all that kernel code after all. I think this thread is [solved].  :Smile: 

----------

## avx

I'm glad it worked for you, but as stated above, I can't really say it's solved for me  :Sad: 

Can you please tell me, what Chipset and Filesystem you are using?

cheers,ph

BTW, concerning the news/ewarn/etc I talked about, a friend gave me the following link yesterday, so why can't/don't we have something like this?

----------

## candrews

I'm on a Via motherboard, so I'm using the VIA PATA drivers. The system boots using the pre-2.6.19 regular old ATA configuration, and under the new VIA PATA drivers selected under SATA with old ATA support disabled. You could just not use the new PATA/SATA support, and stick to your old configuration, to see if that works.

----------

## avx

I really don't know what's up with JFS, maybe a bug in the kernel or the jfsutils, but I couldn't solve the problem stated above while continuing to use JFS, so I converted my partitions back to my old love, XFS, and now it works without problems.

Weird, but for me -> [Solved]

cheers,

ph

----------

